# FreeBSD 10.1 AMD64, Western Digital  My BOOK , Bad VTE



## mfaridi (Feb 16, 2015)

I installed FreeBSD 10.1 AMD 64 on Western Digital hard disk with ZFS file system and full disk encryption. My external USB HDD is essential edition. Everything is OK and my FreeBSD boots good without error. Yesterday I tried to use ports so I used `portsnap fetch` for fetching the ports tree and used `portsnap extract` for extracting port tree. But after two or three of extract I see error like this:


```
Bad vte 8663900
```
And after this error my system reboot and extraction can not complete. I repeat this for two times and every time I see error about vte and my system reboot

Today I started `svn` for fetch, checkout, and update of the ports tree, and everything happen without error and my system has up to date port tree. After this I started an install of OpenBox with portmaster but after five or ten minutes, I see error about vte again and my system reboot again and I can install packages.

I think my system has hardware problem so I check RAM for 7 hour and memtest does not show me error about RAM. So my RAM does not have problems.

I do not why I think when my system is under compile and pressure, I see error about vte and my system reboots. Every time I see error about vte, I see different number, for example vte 87655, vte 466377, vte 0988
Is this can happen by ZFS file system ?
Do I need use UFS ?
This is my `dmesg`


----------



## tetragir (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,

Is there a specific reason to use ZFS? I guess it could worth to give a shot to UFS.
I see, that you use a WD 5000AAV hard drive, which has an eSata port (If i found the correct manual...). Is it possible to try it from that interface? The USB could be a huge bottleneck.
Also, I have to say that In my opinion it is not a healthy way to use an OS from external hard drive, except of course, if there is a specific reason to do so, for example, recovery or testing reasons.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 16, 2015)

Can this happen  because I use ZFS and my RAM is 4GB?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 16, 2015)

mfaridi said:


> can this happen because I use ZFS and my RAM is 4GB ?


No, that's not the cause. I used ZFS with 4GB RAM for a long time. Gave me no problems.

You should fully test your laptop, not just for RAM. Other problem areas could be CPU or the Nvidia GPU. Both of those can cause reboots. Although it's a little old by now, try http://www.inquisitor.ru or some other hardware stress-test. You have an internal Maxtor HDD on that machine. If it's not being used, test that as well and if it's bad, you can completely remove it.

Other Ideas:

This is an old laptop. You need to run rigorous tests on all components. It might have been dropped, components loosened, who knows?
Try running portmaster build from tty* with X.org stopped. If the problem is with the GPU (Nvidia), you won't be seeing that problem.
If you plan to use that external HDD permanently, you should definitely look into faster I/O choices than what USB is able to provide.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks I tried to install openbox by portmaster and reboot happen again. I take two photo by my phone. I wish these photo can help us find problem.

http://z63i.imgup.net/IMG_201502646f.jpg
http://e78i.imgup.net/IMG_201502ec7d.jpg


My system is desktop and I have many OS on it, like Debian, Mint, Arch Linux, but all of them on internal HDD. I only installed FreeBSD 10.1 on external HDD and this problem happen for me. I installed FreeBSD 10.1 by CD and I do not install X and everything is happen in text mode.












I think these is new error and this error is about

vm_radix_insert


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 17, 2015)

Can  this happen cause of encryption?
acpi0: reset failed - timeout ?
I this problem can happen by power ?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 17, 2015)

I need help


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes this can happen as a result of "degraded power", in my personal experience. Maybe the problem is as simple as replacing the power adaptor or repairing one of the cords on the adaptor. There's no way to tell untill you run a full hardware diagnostic and eliminate each component from the potentilal error pool.

One thing I have noticed with FreeBSD vs Linux is this: Linux is more tolerant of faulty hardware and aims to "keep the system moving", whereas FreeBSD is much less tolerant of faulty hardware and aims to advise the admin of potential hardware failure much sooner than Linux does. It's a choice, but I'll go with the option of "advise me of potential HW faults asap".


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 18, 2015)

I check my system by livecd and put it on stress but no errors found, I change power but nothing happen and system reboots when it compile packages.


----------



## tetragir (Feb 18, 2015)

mfaridi said:


> I check my system by livecd and put it on stress but no errors found, I change power but nothing happen and system reboots when it compile packages.


That could also mean cooling problems.
You should try reproducing the problems with an internal HDD. You wrote, you have several Linux systems, you could try KVM if you don't have a free HDD or free space for a partition.


----------

